# Barista touch sour coffee



## Yrshn (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi

got my barista touch from amazon 3 weeks ago.

feels like the coffee is coming out way too sour.

i think I'm doing everything by the book

1: dose - 18 grams to 36 grams using the single wall

2: crema: very good

3: body : feels right to me

4: I preheat the machine running one shot of water to heat to basket

5: preheat the glass

6: beans: fresh see below

my coffee taste sour with all the beans I've tried see below pictures

i did a temperature test and it seems that the water coming from the shower head wont be above 177 and dropping to 160 till the end of the shoot.

Temperature Of the coffee in glass is around 140-150 tops

Leading to the Result of a sour coffee.

Would like to hear your suggestions before I return the machine and get dB or oracle


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

When was the coffee roasted? There should be one on the bag. A roast date not a best before.


----------



## Yrshn (Jun 10, 2019)

All was roasted in the last 30 days


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grind finer or use a different brew ratio.

1:3 for example.

Your hung up in one ratio.

Temp test like this tell us very little , as they are either just not accurate enough and we don't know what your measuring it with etc etc etc.


----------



## Yrshn (Jun 10, 2019)

I've tried numerous grind setting.

Tried to change to ratio as well didn't go so well, the 1:2 gives great result body and Crema wise.

gonna return it, sadly looks like a design flaw as the water are not nearly as hot as they should be.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Yrshn said:


> I've tried numerous grind setting.
> Tried to change to ratio as well didn't go so well, the 1:2 gives great result body and Crema wise.
> gonna return it, sadly looks like a design flaw as the water are not nearly as hot as they should be.


You're not the first to buy a BT & come to this conclusion.


----------

